# Compilen

## Neo@X-factor

Erstmal hallo!

So hab hier ein Gentoo 1.2 und wollte fragen, wie ich ALLES neu compilieren kann. Grund: Ich tu mir ein neues Mainboard + CPU her!

So würd ich das machen: alles neu machen, dass es auf jedem x86er läuft, dann HW wechseln und dann in /etc/make.conf alles an den neuen Prozessor anpassen und wieder neu compilen. 

Wichtig: Zeit spielt keine Rolle!

Danke, Neo

----------

## zypher

Na dann hau rein!

emerge -p -e world zeigt Dir alles, was er compillieren würde.

Dann nur nor emerge -e world und los gehts.

----------

